# Hiking/Kayaking Options Near Bangor



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2009)

OK, I'm planning another trip with my significant other to see her parents.  I'm looking for some short hike (day hike or less) or a nice lake/river to paddle on at some point this weekend.  I know about Baxter and Acadia...but is there anything else nearby?  We're right off of I-95.  

Thanks.


----------



## bigbog (May 19, 2009)

*near Bangor...*

TTB,

For canoe rental without transporting it...I think Acadia area might have something on one of the pond(s?)..
If you get a look at a map...if you can transport canoe...quite a lot of water around...I usually head over & up NNE of Greenville(ponds)...and then back down for drinks/food., can usually combine a mini-hike to split up paddling day..., but looking on map..it's not difficult to find something to try most anywhere.
_____________________________________________________________________

1) If you're not far away from the Mall area(Stillwater Ave/Hogan Rd..etc), the _City Forest_ ...outer Stillwater Ave(~3mi past Mall...a _left_(Tripp Dr.) by the Family Tree Landscaping, small "City Forest" sign is on the righthand side).  
No mountains man!,,,but miles of dirt trails/sm.-roads in woods for walks mainly, a boardwalk takes one out & around Orono Bog..(now that'll provide some excitement;-))...LOL. **EDIT: ...But is a really nice and convenient area to walk/jog...etc..at all times of day.

2) You could go #15(outer Broadway) to DoverFoxcroft..to Guilford..and up to Greenville(southern tip of Moosehead Lake).  Few pubs with pretty decent food and well stocked with liquor/beers...  Up eastern side of lake(Lily Bay)...is all paved nicely**Not ALL up near Kokadjo is "nicely"!!!.a few  frost heaves up near Kokadjo...so TAKE YOUR TIME!!!*...to First Roach Pond/Kokadjo(store)...that's it for pavement.  Drive over to western edge of Greenville and up...is Little & Big Squaw Mtns...paved all the way up to Rockwood.**With some frost heaves!*..should have no problem seeing moose in early evening on western side.
From Rockwood...heading westward and then south gets you close(within sight) of Sugarloaf country.  Upper & mid Kennebec R...fwiw...of course by now you would've hit 100mi+....LOL

3) If you head up I-95, -> Medway exit...head westward over thru E.Millinocket & Millinocket...on Golden Road(paved) upstream(West Br. Penobscot) ...you're across from Katahdin Range... keep heading upstream and check out Cribworks stretch on river...past the Big Eddy, over the miniature Telos Bridge..park and check out the view(if it's a warm day)..can walk down to overlooking boulders lining the W. Branch.(nice part of the river).
More than a few miles!...so maybe not practical..y/n..

$.01


----------



## playoutside (May 20, 2009)

How about Camden Hills State Park?  Couple of nice dayhikes with great views.  You can kayak in Megunticook Lake or around Camden Harbor (I have a 12 foot flatwater kayak and was fine in the harbor area).  Did this a few years ago and  had a blast.  I didn't do it, but there are probably some fun hikes around Camden Snowbowl.  The town of Camden is pretty, but can get crowded.

Just north of there in Lincoln(I think) is a small ferry to a quiet island that looked like it had some good kayaking.  Not sure how rough the water there gets.  We took the ferry over and there wasn't much to see near the ferry stop except the lighthouse.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2009)

playoutside said:


> How about Camden Hills State Park?  Couple of nice dayhikes with great views.  You can kayak in Megunticook Lake or around Camden Harbor (I have a 12 foot flatwater kayak and was fine in the harbor area).  Did this a few years ago and  had a blast.  I didn't do it, but there are probably some fun hikes around Camden Snowbowl.  The town of Camden is pretty, but can get crowded.
> 
> Just north of there in Lincoln(I think) is a small ferry to a quiet island that looked like it had some good kayaking.  Not sure how rough the water there gets.  We took the ferry over and there wasn't much to see near the ferry stop except the lighthouse.



Camden is kinda far from Bangor. The Acadia area is easier to get to. For somethign different in that area try Blue Hill (head south from Ellsworth) or head up to the Tunk Lake area. A couple nice hills to hike there with spectacular views of Acadia.


----------



## playoutside (May 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Camden is kinda far from Bangor. The Acadia area is easier to get to. For somethign different in that area try Blue Hill (head south from Ellsworth) or head up to the Tunk Lake area. A couple nice hills to hike there with spectacular views of Acadia.


 
Yeah, agree Acadia is closer and offers plenty of options. I guess there are no real direct routes to Camden.  Prob 1.5-2 hrs without traffic.  Can't really remember since we sort of meandered out of the area.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2009)

playoutside said:


> Just north of there in Lincoln(I think) is a small ferry to a quiet island that looked like it had some good kayaking.  Not sure how rough the water there gets.  We took the ferry over and there wasn't much to see near the ferry stop except the lighthouse.



Very good!  We're going on vacation there (Isleboro) next month...so great to hear about the kayaking options.  We're also getting married in Lincolnville, but that's not for a while.....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Very good!  We're going on vacation there (Isleboro) next month...so great to hear about the kayaking options.  We're also getting married in Lincolnville, but that's not for a while.....



where in Lincolonville?  

Ocean's Edge is heckuva spot


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> where in Lincolonville?
> 
> Ocean's Edge is heckuva spot



Next town north of Camden.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Next town north of Camden.



aware

Where in Lincolnville was the question; not where 'is' 

Ocean's Edge as swanky boutique property with a killer restaurant in Lincolnville.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2009)

Er sorry, I think it's time for bed.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Very good!  We're going on vacation there (Isleboro) next month...so great to hear about the kayaking options.  We're also getting married in Lincolnville, but that's not for a while.....



Isleboro Island should have some great spots to kayak. Belfast Harbor is fun to kayak and one of my fav places in Maine. I have always thought Hosmer Pond would be a real nice quiet place to kayak. It's at the bottom of the Camden Ski Bowl and I think you have been there.

That mid-coast area of Maine is sweet. I kinda sorta once in awhile miss living there. You'll get points with the future wife if you do a walkabout around either Belfast or Camden. 

From Bangor no reason to drive all the way the Bar Harbor for some fun kayaking places. Bar Harbor/Acadia is a fun place to visit tho. You would enjoy biking around the many miles of carriage roads in the park now used only for biking and hiking. So many lakes and ponds in Maine. BTW you can now gamble in Bangor, I'm sure your hosts will know all about it. I think its called Hollywood Slots. Have a fun time in Bangor and Isleboro.


----------



## bigbog (May 21, 2009)

*Coastal zone is nice....*

Coastal zones are nice...
Fwiw...~half way to Ellsworth..on #1A(Wilson St out of Brewer) you have Phillips, Green, and Branch Lakes.  Looks like Green has a beach and Branch has landing.
Was page 22 in DeLorme's 2007 state Atlas/Gazateer.
*Forgot to mention...the City Forest is great for biking as well....all dirt..trails/sm.cutting roads, with some easy, some _real_ and some _REAL_ gnarly mtb trails intermixed.
$.01


----------

